# Farro experiment



## CWS4322 (Sep 19, 2014)

Here it is the middle of the night, the chef who created the recipe using farro did not respond when asked if it was whole grain, semi-pearled, or pearled. So, not quite sure which kind I had picked up (I was in a rush and there are only three locations where we know we can get farro), I just grabbed it and ran. I took one cup of farro, soaked it in hot water for 30 minutes, rinsed it. I set two SS pots of equal size (but not the same manufacturer) on the stove and put 6 c of water in each pot, brought those to a boil and added the 1 c of farro to each. Set the timer for 10 minutes and waited. Both cooked to about the same consistency--both are al dente. However, the soaked farro puffed up more (looks more like pearl barley) than the unsoaked. This was not the result I was expecting. I figured since the package said cook for 20 minutes, that would be how long it will take. I will have to see what the tasting panel thinks of the two tomorrow.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 20, 2014)

I cook Farro all the time.

I never soak it.


----------



## zfranca (Jul 13, 2015)

*Farro*

Since I now live in farro country, I like to share with you some info on this wonderful grain, that has become part of my diet.
Farro (Triticum) is the most ancient grain still cultivated to-day (mainly  Mediterranean countries). It is basically not much different than  wheat kernels. There are some nutritional value in favor of the farro, (less calories, more minerals, and vitamins)). It is available in three different sizes: small, medium and large. The most commonly used it the medium (Farro dicocco). Also it is available as whole wheat farro or pearled farro.  Since the pearled farro had the outer layer removed it is easier to cook but it  has slightly less nutritional properties than the whole grain, and it does not need presoaking.
 If you are using wholegrain farro,  it is recommended to rinse it under cold water(to eliminate impurities) and let it soak for 4 to 8 hours in cold water before cooking.
Farro is typically  served as soup, but it does also very well in cold salads. If you buy it in packages, the label should mention if it is pearled.


----------

